# Lake Hope State Park



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was hunting up at Lake Hope for the first time in 10 years, my question is has the fishing in the lake come back at all? Last i heard all the **** from the furnaces in the area really hurt thre fishing. I noticied on sat morning some guys were fishing below the spillway.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey mac, I was hunting around Lake Hope also. You do any good? My understanding is they do pretty good for crappies in the spring there. Alot of people fish there and then go mushroom hunting in the spring. Don't know much more though.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's alive and kicking Jerry  Some beautiful bass, crappie and channel cats are in there..... That is a beautiful area, one that the wife and myself visit often........ CATKING


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

where is lake hope?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tim, Lake Hope is about 10 miles southeast of Hocking Hills, or it's also right by the town of Zaleski . Or it is also in the Northeast section of Vinton county..............  ............... CATKING


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link to some of the DNR info on the state park.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/lakehope.htm


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Catking,

What all campgrounds are there down there? Several years ago we camped down there in the fall for bowhunting. We had no reason to find the lake and therefore I really have no clue where it was in relationship to the campgrounds we were at. I remember we went to the campgrounds by going right off the road which we took down from Nelsonville. It was a large camp and I was thinking it was the Zaleski State Park campgrounds. Is the lake within the campgrounds area?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Brian- It's within a nice hike from the campgrounds , at least the cabins part of the camping area. The wife and her friend took a hike down to the lake when we stayed there a couple years ago. It is a very nice lake, and is fairly large. Maybe 80 acres or so ?? There are alot of camping areas throughout that region. The lake itself is in Lake Hope State Park . Very nice............... CATKING


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw on the DNR web site that the lake is 120 acres in size. That is a nice size body of water. I think I figured out where we were on the DNR map of the park. They campsites that we were in just before the lake when coming in from Nelsonville. The cottages appear to be just after the lake basically on the other side of the lake. I think it was also a close walk from where we camped. It is really pretty down in there. I always said that I would like to take the camper down there some time with the family.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I checked out Lake Hope this summer. No fish but a beautiful place. Zaleski State Forest is there. If you go be sure to check out the hope furnace and the Moonville tunnel and cemetery. (Go to graveaddiction.com for more info.)


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

We took a hike on one of the various paths in that area and came across a pioneer cemetery set way back in the woods. Very interesting..By the way, there is another cemetery that has one of the oldest trees around this area. People dont realize that before 1900 , there was hardly any trees left standing in Ohio. They were all clear cut for the smelting furnaces throughout this area. Most trees in Ohio are 120 years old or less............ CATKING


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

You've done your homework Catking. Didn't know about the old tree. I assume that would be at the cemetery at Moonville. The other cemetery is on a hiking trail that starts near the furnace. If you go to the website I mentioned you can get the lowdown on the hauntings of the area. I guess now I'll have to go back to see the cemetery at Moonville and wet a line while there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

iv been to lake hope it is a nice place ... never fished it but my father in law and his brother catch alot of bass even some nice 7 lbers.. i can say this in the late summer the lady bugs are awful about 2 months ago i rode my harley outthat way and my white shirt was orange.. and they make my eyes dry and red .. bout made me sick...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like Jerry is trying to find a new camping spot..  
the pictures of this park is pretty amazing..


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I drove through the camground while up there for the weekend was not all that impressed, spots very small from what i seen. The cabins are very nice a at a good price roughly 70dollars a night. Would love to fish this lake with some locals.

Crappielooker no iam not lookin for a new camground. aaak have a nice holiday and get stocked up on corn and juice you never know when someone might need help


----------

